# Crusty 65 Stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 26, 2019)

65 , needs a little love but will clean up decent I think .


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 26, 2019)

Cool Score! Waiting on the clean up now.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 29, 2019)

Waiting to use OA this weekend


----------



## partsguy (Jul 29, 2019)

That puppy needs a full restoration, but it does appear to be solid!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes it is , just wanting to make it a decent rider, got these parts cleaned up pitting and dullness left on some  , different rims


----------



## bficklin (Jul 29, 2019)

What solution did you soak the parts in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 29, 2019)

None , hand cleaned with 0000 steal woo / sos pads on heavier rust lm going to make first attempt using Oxalic acid when it gets here on all painted parts I figure this is a good one to experiment on .


----------



## Bman212 (Jul 29, 2019)

Have you ever used Quick-Glo? I like to use a dab with the 0000 steel wool. I feel like the results are a little nicer than what I get with steel wool alone. Although I will admit that your parts look like they cleaned up VERY nicely with the 0000 alone. That’s going to make a nice rider quality bike for you.


----------



## bficklin (Jul 29, 2019)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> None , hand cleaned with 0000 steal woo / sos pads on heavier rust lm going to make first attempt using Oxalic acid when it gets here on all painted parts I figure this is a good one to experiment on .




Nice, good job!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 30, 2019)

Nope haven’t used it just WD 40 and there is pitting  and dull areas


----------



## Bman212 (Jul 30, 2019)

The Quick- Glo comes in a little tub about the size of a tub of Mother’s polish. They’re around $15 on Amazon. A little goes a long way. I’m too new here to post pics yet but I used some yesterday at the shop to clean up some chrome seat recliners and they went from trashed to serviceable in only a few minutes. You can’t get rid of the pitting but it’ll definitely shine up what good chrome is left. Takes off a lot of that haziness.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 30, 2019)

I’ll look into it always like trying new stuff


----------



## Jamhud (Jul 30, 2019)

Good luck Ron,
I used a similar soak set up on a trashed racer earlier this spring.
Decent enough results with the OA.
Always something to learn.

Pleased to see your bike come back.


----------



## Bman212 (Jul 30, 2019)

Jamhud,

Do you have any “after” pix?


----------



## Jamhud (Jul 30, 2019)

Bman212 said:


> Jamhud,
> 
> Do you have any “after” pix?



PM sent


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 30, 2019)

I’ll post some up afterwards no matter how it turns out but fingers crossed.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 1, 2019)

It’s here I guess I’ll just use one 4oz bottle since I’m using smaller container than kiddie pool or would that still be too much  , any suggestions?


----------



## Jamhud (Aug 1, 2019)

We experimented using a powder form.

There are many discussions around the topic on here.

I believe we used 1 tablespoon per gallon of water.
Soak time was about a day for most  items.

Good luck.


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 1, 2019)

Where did you get that large tub?? I need to soak a screamer with the delicate candy  fade paint . I've used OA but don't trust it on this paint, so I may soak it in evaporust. That tub looks like the ticket!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 2, 2019)

Process has begun about 4 hrs ago can see a brighter copper already


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 2, 2019)

Got the tub at Walmart it has holes on each end for the locking handles I plugged them best I could but water is seeping out , will be a small area not submerged and will have to try something else, I have a prime candidate screamer also to try but I’m like you and kinda Leary to try it on the fade paint


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 2, 2019)

Well my first attempt was a total fail , mixed weak ( so I thought anyway) and left it in while I went to work , big areas  of paint came off , before I went to work after soaking only 4 hours It was looking bright . Going to chalk it up as lessons learned and build it as is or maybe even remove remaining paint definitely not the results I’d hope for but not going to get upset over it either .


----------



## bficklin (Aug 3, 2019)

Wow, what a bummer [emoji853][emoji853][emoji853].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 3, 2019)

Here’s the parts back on it , put some WD 40 on frame


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 3, 2019)

Wow I think I would throw that oxalic acid away if it removed the paint! I’ve had some real good luck with “wood bleach”. You can pick it up at local hardware stores. I’ve never had any issues with paint removal. What a bummer that 65 had some decent paint too.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 3, 2019)

Yep probably not the acids  fault , I’m sure it was something I did wrong in the mixing or duration or maybe both , yep a little bummed but I’m in it pretty cheap plus it one of a kind now Lol


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Wow I think I would throw that oxalic acid away if it removed the paint! I’ve had some real good luck with “wood bleach”. You can pick it up at local hardware stores. I’ve never had any issues with paint removal. What a bummer that 65 had some decent paint too.





Knowing what happens to Schwinn's candy paint over the years of exposure, I'd *never* do an OA soak on that type of paint. The candy colors have had a fading or falling off issue since it was used in the 50's. Some years are worse than others and during the 60's the candy color coat would wash off leaving all the aluminum undercoat exposed. Adhesion issues and the color tint disappearing was a very common issue with this type of paint. The solid colors don't have this problem. Here's a 63 that's in the Phoenix area. I'd bet if that bike soaked in just water for an extended period of time the color coat would fall off.


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2019)

OW, that's a bummer, I've had mixed results also, I learned the hard way constant moneriting is the only way so you can pull it out at first sign of trouble. I had one I constantly monitored ( pulling out and wiping off residue ) that was fine and another I left for just 6 hrs overnight that was runined like yours, oh well poop happens. oh and wood bleach is OA. Oh I'm still looking for a 65 front brake, does yours have large script Schwinn on it?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 3, 2019)

yea I didn’t have a real ratty Stingray but I do now , I think I’ll just leave it as is and ride it and use it as a reminder as what not to do .


----------



## bficklin (Aug 3, 2019)

Judging by your pictures and timeline you should have taken the frame out of the solution at 4 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

